# Some herping pics



## Sel (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey Guys

Unexpectidly went herping this afternoon, was flying Kites in the wind then decided to go for a walk....have never seen a thing here before, but today was a good day for basking..

Sorry about the bad pics, i couldnt get close enough 
This dude was hugeee,, i thought it was a land mullet, but am not sure now, all i know its one big skink! lol
I tried getting a better pic, but he ran into the pipe and then hissed at me 








Then we found a Juvie dragon of some sort basking in the sun, he ran off before i could get the camera out.. but just up further we found this little guy...sooo cute (sorry about the bad pic )





Then this pretty skink.. not sure what its called..you cant see his head either lol







And then we also had this pretty view...


----------



## cement (Apr 13, 2010)

You up at crackneck dude?


----------



## H.bitorquatus (Apr 13, 2010)

yes land mullet, it has a nice choice of hide, dragon is jacky dragon, skink is ctenotus robustus


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 13, 2010)

Good one Sel


----------



## snakateur (Apr 13, 2010)

Good job at spotting them and thanks for sharing, its great to see we can still go out and find these in their natural habitat.


----------



## reptilerob (Apr 14, 2010)

Well done sel, thanks for sharing your photos. I think that bottom reptile is a coppertail skink, but im not 100% sure.


----------



## JasonL (Apr 14, 2010)

Last skink is C. robustus, very common around the central coast, though hard to get good pics of... without catching them anyway....


----------



## Acrochordus (Apr 14, 2010)

Great stuff, nice to see your from the Central Coast and enjoying the herps that live around here.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Sel (Apr 14, 2010)

JasonL said:


> Last skink is C. robustus, very common around the central coast, though hard to get good pics of... without catching them anyway....



Cool, thanks Jason..i had slim to none chance of catching him lol stupid piece of grass in the way!


----------



## AUSHERP (May 19, 2010)

i love land mullet


----------



## kupper (May 19, 2010)

Skink looks like a ctenotus tainelatus pardon the spelling 

If it's a robustus it's got nice rear end red coloring to it


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 19, 2010)

def robustus because of markings on sides, not uncommon for the robustus to have nice colour like that though!


----------



## AllThingsReptile (May 19, 2010)

H.bitorquatus said:


> yes land mullet, it has a nice choice of hide, dragon is jacky dragon, skink is ctenotus robustus


looks likes a netted dragon to me


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 19, 2010)

Netted dragons are not found anywhere even close to the central coast, maybe a few hundred km west of the great dividing range and it would be more believeable. It also looks nothing like a netted dragon.....


----------



## AUSHERP (May 21, 2010)

a netted?


----------



## GeckoJosh (May 21, 2010)

lizardboii said:


> looks likes a netted dragon to me


This is a Central Netted Dragon, the one in Sel's pic is not, as stated previously the area is way out of their range as well.

Gex


----------

